# Chocolate Easter Eggs



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Everybody,

I am making some filled and hollow chocolate Easter eggs for my friend’s gift baskets. I would like to decorate them with various different colors but can’t yet afford an airbrush to do so. Are there any inexpensive alternatives that I can use? I remember seeing some type of coloring device that was like an edible maker but I can’t seem to find it now. I also remember seeing some type of a spray you could use. Maybe I’m looking in all the wrong places but I can’t seem to find anything. 

Thanks,
Kelley


----------



## taptapper (Dec 23, 2006)

Some craft stores sell edible markers: try Michaels, A.C. Moore or Jo-Ann stores. Michael's seems to have more baking stuff than the others.

Michaels and A.C. Moore have a 40-50% off coupon in the newspapers every week. I got my airbrush with one of those. Also, around here Jo-Ann is going out of business. A lot of their items are 70% off.

And did you try eBay? There is often someone trying to sell off their last hobby on that site. I got hundreds of NovaCart bake-in paper molds from someone like that.

[If you can't find any edible markers let me know. I have some that I've never used.]

--Pat


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank so much Tap Tapper. I'l check ebay and Jo Anns. You're a Dear!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kellybean,
You might want to keep in mind it's always best to use fat based colors instead of alcohol/water based.
pan
The powder works and they also have them with cocoa butter base. You can use these on the molds also so they transfer.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks pan!

I know where I can get the powdered food colors but where can I find the other kind that you mentioned.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

chefrubber should have the fat based colors


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks again pan.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi tap tapper,

I have been looking for airbrushes on ebay and can only find ones for automotive purposes. Is there a certain key word that I should use that will give me the kind of airbrushes that I need. I’ve tried every key word that I can think of but still no success. Who knows, maybe it’s because they just don’t have them. If you can give me a clue as to what I should do please feel free to let me know. 

Kelley


----------



## lie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hai Tap
I'm very interesting with edible markers. I never hear it before here in my country Indonesia.
what is contain? cocoa butter? or alcohol? fat base or water base? to make it liquid
could be applaid in Chocolate? candy? sugar modelling?
Thank you for every information

for: Kelley
Panini is right. Chefrubber is great for that. they have everything you need there just go to their website www.chefrubber.com you can choose and order online. specially if you arround Las vegas, Nevada.
it's very helpfull for kitchen artis to find something to support you. 
Anyway I have a spary Gun for my chocolate decoration brand is wagner W400SE.
I mix the chocolate with cocoa butter to make it liquid 1:1 and strain them before used it, u can add fat base colour if you want.:roll:


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Lie,

WOW I took a look at Chief Rubber the other day and it is amazing to see all of what they have. I want to get a few bottles of the colored cocoa butter but my husband is having a fit about the price. As far as the edible markers go, I think they are either water or alcohol based. They appear to be better for things such as cookie decorating.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Lie,

I found this model on ebay for $9.99: Wagner~Spray-Tech~Professional~Airless~Paint~Gun~W350++ Should I try to get it. Is this a good product? I really don't know much about this stuff so any advice you have would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Kelley


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

For the more detailed supplies I found that Dick Blick is pretty good.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Panini! Would this one work for decorating my chocolate easter eggs? Badger Model 350 Single Action Airbrush 

Kelley


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

Kelleybean - The Badger 350 series is a really good choice for working with cocoa butter, etc. This is one instance where cheap is better - the higher end airbrushes mix the paint and the air, and that would cause constant clogs in your cocoa butter. This one mixes as it's spraying, so (mostly) avoids that problem.

I've just started playing around with that airbrush myself. A couple things to be aware of - 1) some people consider the propellant that comes with it not to be food safe and recommend using a compressor instead and 2) if you do use the propellant can, it's prone to freezing up and you'll find it easier to use if you sit it in a bowl of warm (not hot) water.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Talking about propellants and air compressors...

There are health issues about compressors which fill scuba divers' air tanks- they must be oillless compressors since the compressed air will be breathed. There may well be such issues for compressed air which sprays food.

Can't help with any technical details, but you should look into the subject before you make an investment.

I have a Badger air brush, and it is a respectable brand. I only use mine for wood stains- never tried chocolate sauce with it.  

Mike


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, I just realized that I made a mistake above - it's the Badger 250 series that I'm familiar with. Although it looks like the 350 would probably work too, since it's external mix.

Good thought on the compressor. Luckily, the compressor I just got is oil-less, so that's not a problem!


----------

